# My Son's First Football Match



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I have to say the iPhone 7 plus camera is really good, especially the portrait mode. I appreciate that comment may be controversial amongst SLR pros but for a quick point and shoot it's epic.

This is a pick I took of my so at his first proper football match with the iPhone of course...!


----------

